# PC music to home stereo



## BattleCruiser (Sep 2, 2007)

Hey ive been wondering what would be the best way to play music from my PC to my home stereo (even if i need to spend a few bucks). What ive been doing is i have an adapter that plugs into the headphone port on my computer that gives me 2 RCA jacks, which i run to my stereo. But the quality is so crap and mono. What i would like to know is what would be the best way to get the sound quality from my PC to my stereo, and i would like to go wireless if i could, because my computer and 1 stereo system is in the basement, but i also have a nice stereo 2 floors above which i would like to be able to play simotaniously with the other. Maybe some type of fancy FM modulator? Sound card? any ideas would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

The sound card in your Dell is a 7.1 capable card. So you should be able to get stereo from the headphone plug you're currently using. Make sure it's in the correct hole - check your owner's manual but it usually is the green one.

As far as sending the signal two floors above, I'll leave that to others. I run 100 ft of speaker wire to my basement workshop. That may or may not work for you.


----------



## BattleCruiser (Sep 2, 2007)

Ya i know that its a 7.1 card and i checked the manual to double check and its right, i can get ok sound, but the quality just isnt good and i have to set the balance on the receiver to about 40% on one side just to get equal volume.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

It could be the adapter. I had one that just didn't make a solid connection, once I replaced it with one of a slightly higher grade all was fine. Try a single cable rather than an adapter and cable. Like THIS ONE they're available everywhere.


----------



## BattleCruiser (Sep 2, 2007)

Ok thanks, ill try that for the close connection, but i would still like to know if anyone knows about a good wireless way to transfer the music signal.


----------



## bobm_10 (Aug 15, 2008)

I have been looking at the Sqeezebox 3 from Slimdevices:

http://www.slimdevices.com

Although this is more of a pull product than a push product that you have been doing. I want to sit on the couch and pull the songs from my computer. 

Hope this helps,

Bob


----------



## BattleCruiser (Sep 2, 2007)

Ya that squeezebox looks like it would do the job but its a bit pricey. I ended up going with ' Airport express ' it syncs up with my itunes and uses my wireless network.


----------



## nancy2011 (Jul 4, 2011)

bobm_10 said:


> I have been looking at the Sqeezebox 3 from Slimdevices:
> 
> Although this is more of a pull product than a push product that you have been doing. I want to sit on the couch and pull the songs from my computer.
> 
> ...


anyway, thanks for your guide here, really helps.


----------

